

Beta: pressureNET Data Visualization (open source Android barometer network) - cryptoz
http://pndv.cumulonimbus.ca/?1more

======
cryptoz
This is our first attempt to show everyone the data that we've been collecting
with pressureNET, our open source Android-powered barometer network. Tomorrow
we're going to update pressureNET on Google Play to include this tool, and
soon we'll be doing a full launch. If you have some feedback that would be
excellent.

There are a couple of bugs I know about: there is a data gap between Nov 22
and Nov 30 2012, the 'share' link opens in a weird place, and the graph does
not re-draw properly in stock Android browser. If you find anything else,
please let us know!

In general, what we're trying to show is that we have some really incredible
data - and there's so much of it that we've not even looked at the vast
majority of it. We want to open up our API to access the backend archive soon
to let anyone query it. The NEXT MAJOR STEP is to get a livestream service
going whereby researchers and companies can use our live weather data.

